# Capt. Harry



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone heard from him?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Asked about him sometime back never got a reply :001_huh:. He was an entertaining Fly flinger for sure, great vids and reports.


----------

